# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  ΤΕΣΤ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΧΟΛΑΝΤ

## ioannis2

Βρήκα αυτό το καλό τεστ δυνατοτήτων και χαρακτήρα κυρίως για επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό.

https://paroutsas.jmc.gr/iqtest/orient2.htm

----------


## george1520

Το έκανα.. Μεγάλο τεστ και βαρέθηκα. Άσε που ρωτούσε συνέχεια κάτι με διαφορετικό τρόπο.. Το μόνο που πέτυχε είναι ότι μαρέσει η φύση. 
Έχει κι άλλα τεστ κάτω. Πήγα να κάνω το "Τεστ ευφυΐας για ενήλικες" αλλά ήθελε προσωπικά στοιχεία.

----------


## Ορέστης

Σύμφωνα με τις απαντήσεις που δώσατε η προσωπικότητά σας έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά των παρακάτω τύπων ως εξής:

-ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟΣ	78%
-ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟΣ	69%
-ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ	66%
-ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ	51%
-ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ	48%
-ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΟΣ	39%
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο βασικός συνδυασμός σας είναι
ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟΣ & ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟΣ

Τα χαρακτηριστικά των τύπων αυτών είναι τα εξής:

ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ:

Οι άνθρωποι με υψηλό σκορ στο Κοινωνικό Πεδίο συχνά περιγράφονται ως ηθικοί, με κατανόηση, μη ανταγωνιστικοί, υπεύθυνοι, ευγενικοί, γενναιόδωροι, υπομονετικοί, ιδεαλιστές και συνεργάσιμοι.

Τυπικές δραστηριότητες του κοινωνικού τύπου είναι η διδασκαλία, η κατάρτιση, η ιατρική, η προπόνηση, η καθοδήγηση συζητήσεων και ομαδικών δραστηριοτήτων.

----------


## Vox

Σύμφωνα με τις απαντήσεις που δώσατε η προσωπικότητά σας έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά των παρακάτω τύπων ως εξής:

-ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟΣ 79%
-ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ 68%
-ΣΥΜΒΑΤΙΚΟΣ 67%
-ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ 54%
-ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΟΣ 50%
-ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ 22%

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο βασικός συνδυασμός σας είναι
ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟΣ & ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ

Τα χαρακτηριστικά των τύπων αυτών είναι τα εξής:

ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ:

Οι άνθρωποι με υψηλό σκορ στο Ερευνητικό Πεδίο συχνά περιγράφονται ως αναλυτικοί, ακριβείς, εσωστρεφείς, επιφυλακτικοί, ανεξάρτητοι, ορθολογικοί, συγκρατημένοι, περίπλοκοι, περίεργοι, πνευματώδεις, λιτοί.

Τυπικές ΕΡΕΥΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ εργασιακές δραστηριότητες είναι η επίλυση προβλημάτων μέσω της σκέψης, η πραγματοποίηση επιστημονικής ή εργαστηριακής εργασίας, η συλλογή, οργάνωση και ανάλυση δεδομένων, εργασία με γραφικά, διαγράμματα, αριθμούς και τύπους.

Τα ενδιαφέροντά τους περιλαμβάνουν δεξιότητες στο γράψιμο, την έρευνα, τα μαθηματικά και την κριτική σκέψη. Προτιμούν έναν τρόπο ζωής που να επιτρέπει την ελευθερία και την ανεξαρτησία. Η εργασία τους αφορά την επιστημονικό και εργαστηριακό τομέα όπου μπορούν να διερευνήσουν τον τρόπο με τον οποίο λειτουργεί ο κόσμος. 

ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ:

Οι άνθρωποι με υψηλό σκορ στο Πρακτικό Πεδίο, συχνά περιγράφονται ως σύμφωνοι, παραδοσιακοί, γνήσιοι, ανθεκτικοί, πρακτικοί, φυσικοί και ανεκτικοί στο διαφορετικό.

Τυπικά ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ επαγγέλματα αφορούν θέσεις εργασίας που παράγουν απτά αποτελέσματα, όπως ο σχεδιασμός ή ο χειρισμός εξοπλισμού ή μηχανημάτων, και η χρήση εργαλείων που απαιτούν επιδεξιότητα στο χειρισμό. Οι δεξιότητες και τα ενδιαφέροντα μπορεί να περιλαμβάνουν την επιστήμη των μαθηματικών, καθώς και φυσικές ή μηχανολογικές δραστηριότητες.

Προτιμούν τον τρόπο ζωής και τις συνθήκες εργασίας στο ύπαιθρο, με τη συμμετοχή και σωματικής άσκησης. Καταστάσεις που απαιτούν σπορ ντύσιμο και δουλειές σε μεταποιητικές επιχειρήσεις, στην αστυνομία, το στρατό, την ψυχαγωγία, ή το στίβο.

----------


## BlackCoral

Πρακτικός τύπος: Ανεκτικοί στο διαφορετικό. Αγάπη για την επιστήμη. Επιλογή επαγγέλματος. Μπάτσος. μουάχαα
Σοβαρά τώρα, είναι αστρολογία σε μορφή τεστ για προσωπικότητα. Σου λένε δέκα παπαριές, ε κάτι θα πιάσουν.

----------

